# help with identification



## wackotecho (Dec 22, 2008)

Just found this little fella in my front yard while eliminating a few toads.
I believe it's a Darwin Childrens Python, and yes I am in Darwin?


----------



## notechistiger (Dec 22, 2008)

Looks like a Stimsons python, _Antaresia stimsoni._


----------



## Wild_Storm (Dec 22, 2008)

Well I am NO expert, but I sort of have an idea that it could be a Children's Python... Please don't flame me!! I am just guessing and remembering what they look like at my parent's place also in the NT.


----------



## edgewing (Dec 22, 2008)

wackotecho said:


> Just found this little fella in my front yard while eliminating a few toads.
> I believe it's a Darwin Childrens Python, and yes I am in Darwin?



Looks a lot like my childrens so I'd go with that. I didn't think Stimsons were found that far north.

Regards


----------



## Wild_Storm (Dec 22, 2008)

notechistiger said:


> Looks like a Stimsons python, _Antaresia stimsoni._


 
Or one of those!!! Lol.


----------



## Tukka (Dec 22, 2008)

hay yeah its a childrens i'm getting afew around parmo!
and smaller then that to there all over!


----------



## wackotecho (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks,just wondering can i keep it? I know I would need a keepers permit for it but if I caught it what are the rules?


----------



## notechistiger (Dec 23, 2008)

As far as I know, Childrens don't have patterning that dark? And no, you can't keep it. You need to legally obtain a licence, then buy one.


----------



## wackotecho (Dec 23, 2008)

I have a license already just needed to clear up the caught in wild thing. I will ring Parks and wildlife in the morning and find out the in's and out's then if they say it must be released it will be.

Don't want to upset them.


----------



## notechistiger (Dec 23, 2008)

Just let it go where you found it. It'll be fine.


----------



## Australis (Dec 23, 2008)

Does NT have an exempt species list? (for some reason i thought they did for common critters).


----------



## wackotecho (Dec 23, 2008)

I guess release is best, at least i saved it from the toad that nearly got it.


----------



## Wild_Storm (Dec 23, 2008)

Let it go behind your freezer- that is where I find most of them at Mom's!! Lol. If you let it go close by & there is plenty of food it should hang around... I can't walk around the homestead complex and not find either a Childreni or an Olive... Sigh!! If only everyone loved pythons like my Mom!!


----------



## wackotecho (Dec 23, 2008)

My freeze is in the house, I am sure that would not be a good place for it. I will find a little spot for it in the morning near where I found it and keep an eye on it to make sure it finds it's way to it's home.


----------



## notechistiger (Dec 23, 2008)

Why can't you release it now? They're nocturnal.


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 23, 2008)

http://www.nt.gov.au/nreta/wildlife/permits/what.html

Childrens pythons are on the exempt species list, but im not sure on taking one from the wild.
The link is to the list, have a read through that site, you should find some answers 

EDIT, just had a quick read, and although its late and im half asleep, it seems you dont need a permit for one.
However, you have to buy it from someone who already has a keepers permit.


----------



## notechistiger (Dec 23, 2008)

This is said on the list through the link that becswillbe provided:

" *[FONT=&quot]Please be advised that the wildlife listed must have been obtained lawfully. Permits are still required to take wildlife from the wild or to Import or Export from the Northern Territory.[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]"
[/FONT]


----------



## wackotecho (Dec 23, 2008)

Well it is gone, i let the little fella go, it went up the tree so i guess i may be lucky enough to see it once more, never know it might hang around.

Either way it's one that made it through another night. (Hopefully)


----------



## JasonL (Dec 23, 2008)

notechistiger said:


> As far as I know, Childrens don't have patterning that dark? .



Childrens can have dark patterning as well. It's 100% A. childrenii.


----------



## bigguy (Dec 23, 2008)

Darwin Childrens are probably the darkest marked of the whole spcies. That one is normal colour for that area


----------



## notechistiger (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks JasonL and bigguy.


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 23, 2008)

Cute childrens , what a shame you can't keep it.


----------



## fraser888 (Dec 23, 2008)

Looks like a Stimpsons. I would probly just let it go mate.......


----------

